# Is Dubai still worth considering..?



## Moz (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Folks, Newbie here..
First of all a big Helloooo to you all.

Secondly, this will be probably be the vaguest of any questions ever asked on here but here goes....[I know I have tons of homework to do so please bear with me]

Basically, I got told there is an opening in my sector [not within the same company I am employed by presently] in Dubai / Abu Dhabi.....permanent position with a monthly salary of 40k.
That's all I know at present, not sure of allowances for anything else, living expenses etc

I am a married with 2 kids [8 and 5] but if I looked into this seriously I think I would be out there myself for around 2 years before the family decided what to do for the long term.
Clean living guy with no convictions etc

So, is the lifestyle worth it in the long term and can I make it work as a single man on 25k a month? [as I would need to send back 15k a month back to blightly to keep the bills paid here], then can a family live on 40k a month out there if the family decided it was worth the move?

Loads of questions and homework to do but thought it best to ask you good folks if it is even worth considering, must admit to not knowing a heck of a lot about Dubai / Abu Dhabi.

Thanks in advance for any replies / knowledge / advice

Moz


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

What sector are you in? - salaries and pakages vary from sector to sector.
40k per month is good for a single person - but not enough compensation to be so far from your family ( in my opinion).
If family are coming , then you would need to negotiate housing and schooling allowances on top of salary - as these would both really eat into your package.
Best of luck.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Moz (Aug 26, 2013)

Cheers Steve
Position would be Project Manager in the electronic security industry. [Position I currently hold in UK]

Being away from family is a risk I would like to take to be honest, it may help out in the long run....just wondering whether to pursue this and look into it in real detail.
Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Moz said:


> Cheers Steve
> Position would be Project Manager in the electronic security industry. [Position I currently hold in UK]
> 
> Being away from family is a risk I would like to take to be honest, it may help out in the long run....just wondering whether to pursue this and look into it in real detail.
> Cheers


Hi moz

Always worth pursuing, if you are happy to live here alone.
Depending on your final package - you shouod be able to live comfortably and send more than 15k back to the UK each month.
When we arrived end of last year £1 was around 6 AED.
Pound has weakened against the dollar since then (and AED is pegged to the dollar at $1 = 3.68 AED) - so we have effectively had a pay rise since Xmas on the money we send back to the UK!
If pound drops to around £1 = $1.4 then we will be very happy!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

It's always worth looking into, even if you don't take the job.

Doesn't hurt to ask, right?

Steve's right though. Check:
Housing (more for kids and wife)
Family visas
Health care
Dental
School allowances
Transport allowance
Holiday time
Sick pay
etc etc

Without the facts, how can you make a decision?

Also, how does it compare to your salary back home?

You'd also have to be careful about how often you went home and how much money you send back. UK is cracking down on "ties" for expats and whether or not they're severing them. People are being taxed over here left, right and centre.


----------



## Moz (Aug 26, 2013)

Good to hear Steve..!
I have always been comfortable with my own company anyway..!!

Certainly will get more details and look into this, if I can send 15k home and live on 25k out there [comfortably.!?] then its worth doing.....if the family decide to come out, and I like it, then we have 40k a month and also the equity we will bring with us on the property back in Blighty.
I also want the kids to see different parts of the world / cultures..

One question right off.....is it easy to send / transfer monies back to the UK without any legal / tax constraints..??

Think I have a lot of reading to do ahead of me....

Thanks for your time Steve


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Health care (and dental if they offer it) should cover children too.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> What sector are you in? - salaries and pakages vary from sector to sector.
> 40k per month is good for a single person - but not enough compensation to be so far from your family ( in my opinion).
> If family are coming , then you would need to negotiate housing and schooling allowances on top of salary - as these would both really eat into your package.
> Best of luck.
> ...


In my opinion it will really depend on the package above salary. 40k would be a dream for many here but if you are making that at home then the tax benefits alone are not worth it.

Education for two can set you back 10k a month, so you would be down to 30, a car another 2k times 2 (the wife will need a car), rent another 15-20k for a nice villa, so down to 10k to live on. 

You can get by cheaper but why slum it if you have a job now?

Now if your package is 40k + housing + vehicle + education then if you are making 20% less than 40k now it's a great opportunity.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Moz said:


> Good to hear Steve..!
> I have always been comfortable with my own company anyway..!!
> 
> Certainly will get more details and look into this, if I can send 15k home and live on 25k out there [comfortably.!?] then its worth doing.....if the family decide to come out, and I like it, then we have 40k a month and also the equity we will bring with us on the property back in Blighty.
> ...


Hi Moz

Very easy to send money home to UK via currency exchange houses.
You simply hand cash over at counter after negotiating current rate.
Money is in your UK bank account in 1-3 days (depending on which day and time of day you do the transfer).
If you are non resident for UK tax (a complex subject!!) - then no constraints on sending regular amounts to UK.
I have never sent more than equivalent of £2500 per time - but could imagine the UK bank asking some questions if sending larger amounts (above their money laundering reporting threshold).

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Moz (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks all for your info / replies.
I will start looking into this in detail as its something I have always fancied to be honest...

Salary of 40k AED per month seems like a very good salary [compared to UK, when tax free as well]...if you convert its around £80k sterling a year..?

Don't mind stating that current UK salary is around £45k a year at the moment.

First query will be the actual post and positions and then look at what packages they have to offer, as said above I don't want to come out and have a lopwer quality of life don't want to have a family of 4 in a top floor flat, we have a big detached house here and I know they would get stir crazy being within 4 walls, so would need a villa with pool / garden

Right, I will look into this and get my CV away to them so stand by your beds [or sunbeds or whatever you have out there...] as there will be loads more questions in the near future.

Thanks
Moz


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want a decent villa with a pool and garden, then you're looking at a minimum of AED 15k per month not including bills, probably closer to 20k. From your salary comparison, it sounds like the 40k is inclusive of your "housing allowance". 

Do-able with a good standard of life if your family are here, not so much if you want to send that much money back home (which may attract tax if your family is still resident there). 

School fees are also a killer, you're probably looking at another AED 10k per month in school fees for 2 kids too. I'd be asking for the company to cover school fees in addition to the 40k. If not, you should still manage fine, but you won't be putting much away in savings.


----------



## Richard1983 (May 31, 2013)

Hi Moz

Make sure you discuss Schooling and Medical for your family, schooling is very expensive. Main topics:

Salary
Bonus
Pension
Housing
Schooling
Medical
Flights home Allowance
Car Allowance

There are lots of tips on the main thread for Salary Packages and Housing.

Good Luck

Regards

Richard


----------

